# question about rawhide bones/chews



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

i wanted to know if its safe to give my gizmo anything with rawhide in it. I have a large dog who we get bones for and i was looking for 1 for gizmo but i cannot seem to find anything but rawhide in her size. i was told by a few friends that i should not give my chi them because its hard on them and 1 freind told me her chi had bloody bowel moments when she has them so now i am scared lol. any help would be wonderful ty


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would not offer rawhide to any dog, myself. Here is an article I have posted before:
Rawhide Bones and Treats for Dogs: Risks and Benefits

My girls LOVE antlers. Deer, elk and even moose.

Many here offer bully sticks.

Whatever you choose, be certain the ingredients as well as where it is made is not China.


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I would not offer rawhide to any dog, myself. Here is an article I have posted before:
> Rawhide Bones and Treats for Dogs: Risks and Benefits
> 
> My girls LOVE antlers. Deer, elk and even moose.
> ...




ty i will read it. i have never given my large dog rawhide so i was nervous . ill go and check our local pet store for the antlers . i wish i knew that before i would haave asked my had to cut the antlers off the moose they got a few weeks ago lol . ty again


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

There are definitely safer options other then rawhide. Bully sticks are amazing. I have never used antlers but I have heard of them being very effective!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I too give Toby bully sticks. They are excellent. Never tried antlers, but they are supposed to be good too.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love bully sticks! Odie is not that interested in her antler, but she'll chew one from time to time.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I would avoid rawhide. I used to give them to Stella all the time, but one day, she very nearly choked on a large, jagged piece that she had broken off. It was the most helpless feeling in the world, being unable to do anything. 

I've heard plenty other horror stories with rawhides... They really aren't worth it. I give Stella Kongs filled with treats. It's much safer and it keeps her busy. I also hear good things about bully sticks.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

What about RMBs (raw meaty bones)... they help significantly with plaque build up! If I were to give my 40 pound girl (she's an extremely heavy chewer) bully sticks I would go broke lol... I give her a frozen chicken quarter/turkey neck every 2-3 days. Her teeth are nice and white! 
Obviously for a tiny chi a chicken quarter or a turkey neck would be too big but you could give a chicken neck or chicken wing.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Another good choice is the Himalayan dog chew, it's all natural, made with cow milk and yak and It lasts my guys forever!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel loves Himalayan chews. I order those on line. I think I got them from Best Bully sticks. I like to buy local, but unfortunately on line is cheaper and more convenient. 

The antlers I got from one of my brother-in-laws hunting trips. They last a long time, so do the Himalayan chews!

I keep away from rawhide completely.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I looove the Himalayan chews. Bully sticks are great, too, but they last a sitting. The chews last weeks (or until the husky notices them and crunches 'em down). Everybody likes them, and their breath smells like smoked cheese after they chew them, which is a lot better than they smell after eating most other chews.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My dogs have had rawhides over the years, and we've never had any issues, so it's like everything.. some people will some won't.

I tried Bullysticks based on discussion here and I have such a delicate sense of smell that I gagged from that horrific stench LOL, I didn't even want my dog near me after he was chewing on that thing :lol:

My guys are not big chewers.. so again YMMV, if I had a dog who chomped pieces of off the rawhide I'd be less inclined to offer it, and as someone else pointed out never give treats from China! we buy our treats at our local pet boutique that sources the treats from Canada & USA only.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

If you do give rawhides make sure you take them away when they get wet. Let them dry and then give it back. Also never leave a dog unsupervised with a rawhide. I give them to Chloe under close supervision for short periods of time because she doesn't like to chew on a lot of things.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> If you do give rawhides make sure you take them away when they get wet. Let them dry and then give it back. Also never leave a dog unsupervised with a rawhide. I give them to Chloe under close supervision for short periods of time because she doesn't like to chew on a lot of things.


Right, I offer the tiny twists to my little guy, his mouth is so small one of those things lasts him 3 mos?? hes never totally "destroyed" one.


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Thor LOVES bully sticks, its the only treat/toy I can't take away from him. He also really likes the deer antlers but if you go that route start with the transsectional ones with the marrow exposed, they are good to get your chi 'into' them, then I buy the small ones.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I used to give rawhides but stopped 1 yr ago but I do love bully sticks and deer horn but i really want to try the himalayan chews so i got on doggieloot and got 7 pc's of 12" bully stick and 2 6" himalayans! Im so excited!!! You should def give em a try too!


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Are bully stick something that they eat completely??


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Tara & Ruffio said:


> Are bully stick something that they eat completely??


Yes, they're fully edible and get digested.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I never give rawhide or suggest it for any dog because they are so dangerous. I gave Gemma bully sticks since the day she came home, but recently we've discovered that she most likely has a beef allergy, so she can't eat them anymore since they are bull penis, which constitutes as beef. She really loved them though and chewed them all the time. I would definite recommend them. I just ordered 100% natural duck jerky chews and deer antlers for her to replace her bully sticks, so hopefully they come in the mail next week. I will make a post as to how those go with her.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

FYI, for those of you who feed Ziwi peak and use antlers, I remember seeing a thread once where someone (I think Karen-JesusChick)puts her antlers in her Ziwipeak package to enhance flavor/desire. It might work with any food. Worth trying.


----------

